# tell me about the "onieda"



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys just wondering if any of you are knowledgeable about the "onieda" style bow. Like what's so special about it? What advantages/disadvantages does it have to a compound or recurve? And why is preffered by many bowfisherman? Any help is greatly appreciated..thanks guys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I own a Oneida X80 a bow before its time. Oneida in general are very easy to work on. You do not need a bow press and they are very smooth to draw. Not to mention they are made in Marion Michigan by Claude Pollington. The only thing that I don't like about the X80 is that it is a bit loud compared to my newer Bowtech. I would think todays Oneidas are a bit quiter. As for bowfishing the only advantage that I can see is the smooth draw. 

Hope This Helps, 

fulldraw


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I have had several Onieda's. What was stated above is true. The bows have a long valley.

Never used them for bow fishing. I heard that the bowfishing guys like them because they finger shoot well.


----------



## me223656 (Dec 20, 2009)

They sound like a 12 gauge going off if that helps lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

